# Synthetic underlayment



## BamBamm5144

PatChap said:


> That's another reason I like rhino over the others, 40" rolls are nice for my 5'6" self. Guy who works for us is 6 4" and can run 3 rows off a set of planks. Tall sob.
> I don't think it saves any labour either, but it's nice and light and I find it very easy to work with unless its super windy.


Maybe that's why I'm biased against, I'm not any taller than you.

I did have a guy who was 6'7" for awhile. Man was that annoying.


----------



## Warren

BamBamm5144 said:


> Maybe that's why I'm biased against, I'm not any taller than you.
> 
> I did have a guy who was 6'7" for awhile. Man was that annoying.


We had some rolls of synthetic a few months ago that were 60". I am 6' 2 and still had some trouble with the size. My lead guy is probably all of 5'2, so he had some real problems with it.


----------



## Roofcheck

BamBamm5144 said:


> We can dry in all day long without it leaking, we just don't want it to get any moisture. We also have unexpected weather where overnight we may see 60+ winds and random severe thunderstorms. Then again as mentioned, we shingle the same day what we tear off 99% of the time.
> 
> Felting top down is counter productive. Tear it all the way down and roof it like a new construction project. With felt that gives you 6 feet (two rows), synthetic is 8 feet for two rows.
> 
> I've always been the oddball though. I think ice and water is still a money making scam for the manufacturers. I can count on less than one hand how many times I've seen eaves or valleys damaged when roofed properly.


Most of my roofs are steep. Better on my back. It may be counter productive on a flat roof however on a steep roof absolutely down and done.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Roofcheck said:


> Most of my roofs are steep. Better on my back. It may be counter productive on a flat roof however on a steep roof absolutely down and done.


That's interesting. How do you feel like it saves time?

I've found it takes longer. Figure you tear off to your planks and depending on how far apart your planks are spaced, you might be able to only one run row at a time. 

Maybe I've been doing it wrong. We did it once once on a big cedar redeck, didn't seem efficient.


----------



## PatChap

Warren said:


> We had some rolls of synthetic a few months ago that were 60". I am 6' 2 and still had some trouble with the size. My lead guy is probably all of 5'2, so he had some real problems with it.



60" rolls, that's ridiculous. What brand was it? I'll ad it to my avoid at all costs list.


----------



## Roofcheck

Depot now sells 48"? Rolls of Deck Armor in 4 sq rolls. 

Bam- When we get to the bottom we are ready to shingle and no frantic dry on mode when the sky opens up. 

I love the lines/ squares on Deck Armor. On 
small roofs above valleys it's easy to get the courses straight when they start at nothing (valley and take edge meet at the bottom).


----------



## Roofcheck

Also- I find it easier to get a roof top boom earlier in the day if that top is dried in as soon as it's torn. 

This topic is making me want to roof I'm
getting ready for Spring- it was 19 degreeslast time
I was outside heeeeeat waaaave


----------



## roof-lover

Take my mistakes and learn for yourself...
Don't use synthetics under any circumstance.
Use asphalt saturated.
The most expensive synthetic is complete crap.
Yes it will stay on the roof for extended time periods without a covering.
It won't rip or wrinkle.
But these attributes do not make a great roof.
Or even a bearable one...

If you must go without a final covering for an extended time-
Yes, go with synthetic.
But cover that with saturated asphalt felt before installing final product.

Or don't.... Insure myself lots of work in the near future.


----------



## Warren

roof-lover said:


> Take my mistakes and learn for yourself...
> Don't use synthetics under any circumstance.
> Use asphalt saturated.
> The most expensive synthetic is complete crap.
> Yes it will stay on the roof for extended time periods without a covering.
> It won't rip or wrinkle.
> But these attributes do not make a great roof.
> Or even a bearable one...
> 
> If you must go without a final covering for an extended time-
> Yes, go with synthetic.
> But cover that with saturated asphalt felt before installing final product.
> 
> Or don't.... Insure myself lots of work in the near future.



Hate to burst your bubble. but...........

We have used various synthetics on dozens of new houses for the last ten years, and have never seen a single issue.


----------



## roof-lover

Warren said:


> Hate to burst your bubble. but...........
> 
> We have used various synthetics on dozens of new houses for the last ten years, and have never seen a single issue.


Carry on then


----------

